# Display Issue with Samsung BD-UP5000 on Theatre Projector



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi everyone, I'm new here and not completely savvy with some of this stuff.

I have a question in regards to the new Samsung BD-UP5000 to see if this could be bug related or a incompatibility somewhere or something that I can easily fix. If not, my next plan is to return BD-UP5000 unit.

So, here is the setup and the issue.

I currently have a Samsung LCD HDTV (LN-S4695D) and a Optoma HD80 DLP Projector Display. I watch Blu-Ray movies on my Samsung BD-P1000 (yeah it's old) and I watch HD-DVD movies (and play) on my XBOX360.

So, everything works on both displays with any output. Now, I got the new BD-UP5000 yesterday and replace the BD-P1000. I get video and audio fine on both displays. However, on my projector I get a pink/purple like color from the BD-UP5000 (watching a movie or not). The picture quality on Samsung LCD HDTV looks great! Just not on my projector display.

Nothing was changed on none of the systems. I thought it was an issue with the projector, but when I turn on my XBOX360 and reconnect the old Samsung BD-P1000 the video is fine.

Is anyone running into this? Is this a potential bug on the Samsung BD-UP5000? Is their a possible incompatibility issue here? Is there anything I need to do with my equipment?

Please advise because my goal is I don't want to scarface my projector for a Duo HD player (that isn't ready for prime time), where I can get a dedicated Blu-ray player that works and wait until Samsung and vendors figure it out.

Thanks in advanced!

cp


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi cp and welcome to the Shack!

I'm not aware of a bug like you describe. How are you connecting it to the projector and the display? Are you running it thru a receiver, using HDMI, Component? Explain your setup.


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey mthomati

Welcome to the shack!

My suggestion when hooking the BD-UP5000 to your Optoma HD80 DLP Projector Display is to *not *use the UP5000's pink/purple video outputs. Go with its HDMI or component instead. 

I'm not sure what Samsung was thinking with the new pink/purple video outs on the 5000 but I know I haven't seen an a/v output so universally reviled since Sony's _feedback_ audio outs that line of stereo equipment back in the 80s. 
:heehee:

kidding...

Seriously. let me get this straight... 

_“Now, I got the new BD-UP5000 yesterday and replace the BD-P1000. I get video and audio fine on both displays.”_

Did you just say video is good (no pink/purple) on both the Samsung LCD HDTV (LN-S4695D) and a Optoma HD80 DLP Projector Display from the UP5000?

I'll assume you've *never *seen good picture quality from UP5000 to the Optoma. If you have... how did the conditions differ from when the symptoms in the very next line occured?

_“However, on my projector I get a pink/purple like color from the BD-UP5000 (watching a movie or not). The picture quality on Samsung LCD HDTV looks great! Just not on my projector display.”_

Is this using HDMI?

Let’s assume hdmi only -

If you can alternate a direct connection (no a/v receivers) from Up5k to two different displays, one looks good, the other bad … owch. 

Now try the same thing with Xbox 360 or P1000 (remember hdmi only) 

Do you get the same symptoms?

If no, everything is fine with the other devices … I’d say there is something up with the UP5000

Ensure you have the latest firmware update on the UP5000. Samsung has been dropping updates like presidential candidate lately. 

Trying a different unit might help. I honestly like the up5000 for ‘specific’ purposes despite the lack of multi-channel TrueHD support at present. I am confident Samsung will fix it – but via HDMI bitstream only, sadly probably not analog.

I’ll post more about that later based on info I just got from Sammy yesterday.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi everyone, thanks for great responses here, so I am using HDMI for everything (Samsung, Optoma, X360 Elite, etc). 


Video from the UP5000 for the Samsung LCD and Projector does works. In terms of the pink/purple color issue, I only get that on the Projector. The Samsung LCD is perfect. So, I have never seen a good picture on the Optoma with the new UP5000.

With my initial troubleshooting this is what I did ...

Disconnected receiver, splitters, etc in the equation.

1) Direct HDMI connection between the projector and the UP5000 = pink/purple display.

2) Now connecting HDMI connection between the projector and the X360elite = picture perfect

3) Now connecting HDMI connection between the projector and the old P1000 = picture perfect

4) Updated firmware update on UP5000 across the network (I love that than making those **** CDs)

5) Now with the updated firmware, I turn the UP5000 back on and then it gave me a beautiful picture! Then after 5 seconds it loses signal for about 10 seconds and then ..... pink/purple display every time. Ouch so close I thought.

6) Again connecting HDMI connection between the projector and the X360elite = picture perfect

7) Again connecting HDMI connection between the projector and the P1000 = picture perfect

8) Direct Component connection between the projector and the UP5000 = PERFECT PICTURE (but at 1080i) for Blu-ray and HD-DVD movies.

So, I think there is some HDMI issue between the the projector and the UP5000 especially since it does give a good picture for a 5 seconds .... looses signal .... then back to pink/purple.

Does this make since. So it could be a faulty unit or a potential bug. I don't know because the box can play all my HD-DVD and Blu-ray movies very well!!! It's just this particular issue.

Thanks again! 

cp


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

Aaah, after some research, I may need to upgrade the firmware on my projector. I will do that tonight and update you guys.

cp


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

Also ensure the correct video settings in the UP5000 for the projector. There are sometimes compabitiliby issues between displays and video sources pertaining to the resolution it's capable of. 

This won't pertain to you since you're using HDMI. But I couldn't get 1080P on my display from the Xbox360 through component, I even tried the VGA adaptor and still no 1080P, 720P worked fine. Turns out my display can't do 1080P through anything but HDMI. 

So, the only way I'd translate to your situation consider the resolution/aspect ratio any other video setting inside the UP5000, try a different one and see if it changes anything.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

So, everything is working now! I had to upgrade the firmware on my Optoma projector and at 1080p/HDMI the picture is perfect, no more pink/purple colors.. Thanks for the help on this.


----------

